# Painting "Aged look" question



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

From what I am reading without visual representation or reference that is simply a distressed paint effect. The way to acheive this (and there are others but this is one) is simply paint a primer coat and then paint an undercoat whatever color you want to be the negative accent color, in this case we will say red.

Then you simply paint over it with the color you want to dominate the shelf and be the prevailing color and in this case we are going to say black. 

Then you are simply going to distress the shelf by going at it with some sand paper depending on the effect you want to acheive is what grit you opt to go with the higher the grit say like 220 will give you a very fine sand grranules. The lower the number will give you larger granules and a more pitted effect.

Just now sand through the black paint and up will come the red paint and then depending on your use of the surface will determine if you have to seal it with a clearcoat of some sort or not.

You could also acheive a look somewhat like this if you put on a red basecoat as mentioned previously and then did a drybrushing effect with the black. In other words don't load the black on real heavy and spread the paint out fairly thin. You will almost glaze the surface with the black and acheive an almost burgundy effect because of the red peeking through the black.

I think if you went to youtube and/ or googled faux painting effects or something like that you would hit a gold mine


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

This was started with a gold base paint. Then I painted it with a green enamel and wiped off most of it while still wet.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Another way would be to paint the item red first with a flat paint. Then, use a black glaze over it. You would apply more glaze in some areas depending on how much red you want to show through.


----------



## mrominger (Apr 25, 2011)

I actually use this technique on furniture all the time. It's very simple but can get messy if you don't know what you're doing or don't focus. Are you thinking of painting your baseboards or molding in your home in red and black?


----------



## Lisa C (Mar 5, 2011)

I got a book on interior painting and design, it is from Black and Decker http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-Complete-Decorating-Improvement/dp/0865736324
It is really good and it covers every technique I would ever need. You might give that a try for some ideas.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I realize the original post is almost 2 years old but two faux finish books I like are "Recipes for Walls" one and two as I remember. 

I generally hate faux finishes that are done badly because they look like cheap theater sets to me. And come on. Nobody is going to buy that the dining room you attempted to faux in your new construction ranch has limestone castle or Italian marble walls with an eight foot ceiling---painted white---and a $20 HD too cheap to have brass Chinese light fixture in the middle of the room. 

At least take the ceiling light down and paint the ceiling some smokey gray color. Hang some torches along the wall. And hire some edentulous serving wenches to fake the look.


----------



## swaneez (May 1, 2011)

I've achieved a rustic paint result on furniture by painting the piece an earth-tone base color such as a beige or a pale green. After the base color dries, I then use a dark brown color with wide, coarse brush or a drag brush. Dip the brush in the darker paint and then wipe almost all of it off. Pull the almost-dry brush in long but light strokes the length of the piece. You don't want this to be perfectly straight....move the brush in a slight wavy motion as you drag it across the piece. The result is a piece that looks as if the paint has started to wear away down to the bare wood.

Mike


----------

